
Show HN: Instagloss – Save time with variable summarization - MayanAstronaut
http://www.instagloss.com/
======
Gys
Something like this (auto-summarize) for each HN link would be interesting.
Right below the link or otherwise while hoovering on the link.

------
prawn
Looks interesting.

Typo here: "100% Shortened to much, press Undo!"

~~~
MayanAstronaut
Good catch, fixing it right now.

